# CA/RN Numbers



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi. I would like to know how would I get a CA/RN Numbers? I think you might want to know I am from Canada if this info is needed.

Thx a lot.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Sophoany said:


> Hi. I would like to know how would I get a CA/RN Numbers? I think you might want to know I am from Canada if this info is needed.
> 
> Thx a lot.



Try:

Canada
CA Identification Number - Search 

USA
https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/TextileRN/wrnquery$.startup


Bob


----------



## Sophoany (Oct 20, 2007)

Thx!

This is the link for any others that would like!

CA Identification Number - Online Application


----------



## skanes (Feb 6, 2007)

i too, live in canada, and have wondered something similar. do you need to get these numbers?

specifically, are these numbers needed if you are using/printing on blanks such as gildan, fol, american apparel, etc...or are they only required if you are having the shirts manufactured? in either case, it would be for the purpose of resale.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

skanes said:


> specifically, are these numbers needed if you are using/printing on blanks such as gildan, fol, american apparel, etc...


Nope, they're already on there.



skanes said:


> or are they only required if you are having the shirts manufactured?


Yup.


----------



## ecc (Aug 8, 2008)

But if I remove the original labels I need my own CA#, right? Or it can just have the name and address of my company.


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2006)

I would like to know this also,


----------



## ecc (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Rob,
I did a bit more digging and according to the regulations you can have either a CA# or the full company name and postal address.


----------



## FentonGear (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I've found this post really helpful and have updated the link to applying for a CA#. This is now found at Competition Bureau - CA Identification Number.

The website says: 
"CA Identification Number A *CA Identification Number*, commonly referred to as "CA Number", is a five-digit number preceeded by the letters *CA* issued by the Competition Bureau upon request.
Only *Canadian* manufacturers, processors or finishers of a textile fibre product or Canadians engaged in the business of importing or selling any textile fibre product are allowed to register for a CA Identification Number.
Such dealers are not required to have a CA Identification Number but they may use it in place of their name and address on the label of consumer textile articles"

It seems to be a lot easier to put a CA number on your label then to have to put your full address, but it costs $100 so you pay for the convenience!

I just had one more question about the RN#. If you are based in Canada and sell online to the US in retail quantities do you need an RN/your full legal name or are you ok just meeting the Canadian requirements of having your brand name and CA#?

Many thanks, Kirsty


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You need both #s if you sell in both countries...


----------



## FentonGear (Feb 25, 2011)

royster13 said:


> You need both #s if you sell in both countries...


Thanks Royster


----------

